# Mitzy's introduction



## Jordie

I don't know if I did the right thing but now it's to late I got a cat named Mitzy. I like her. But she isn't as friendly as Jordie. She doesn't seen to understand I mean, her no harm. She's a 4.5 yr old calico. She came from a friend of mine who, including her, had six cats. They were looking for someone to take one. Forever. I agreed too take hey on a, month long trial basis. Butt if you know m at all , you'll know that I'll fall in liver and not wasn't to give her back. What I really need is some advice. She is terrified probably is. She's hiding under my bed. is there a way to get her to come out, without forcing get? I already tried that route. She sat with me for a few minutes. But was not real happy.


----------



## NebraskaCat

Just sit on the floor in the same room with her and talk softly so she gets used to your voice and your scent and starts to understand you don't mean her harm. She will hide for a while. She may need to be in a room separated from the dog for a while too. This is all new to her and she's just a little scared. You can try giving her some treats too, but I wouldn't try to grab her yet. This is pretty normal for them to act like this.


----------



## Jordie

Thank you


----------



## Jetlaya67

Talk to her real gently, feed her some yummy treats, those are always wonderful bribes. Just give her some time. She will come around. She is just scared right now, new place, new people.


----------



## CatMonkeys

I agree with spending some time in the room with her. You don't even need to focus on her- read a book or something- but just be in there with her so she can get used to you. Talking to her is also a good idea- you can read aloud or just talk to her about your day or what a pretty cat she is. I really believe talking to a nervous cat makes a difference in getting him/her to relax. Just give it some time and don't try to force her out if she's hiding- she just needs to get used to you and all the smells of her new home.

It sounds like she's got a great home with a loving owner and I'm sure she will be bothering you for attention all the time soon


----------



## Jordie

Thank you


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi Erin,
I am so sorry about Jordie...
I know it will hurt for while...

I just want to say, I think it's wonderful that you took in an adult kitty! 
Mitzy sounds like a kitty that needs patience and understanding to fully bloom
and I just can't think of a better person than you, to accomplish this!!!
I really like the name you choose, it's very cute!!
Hugs! Lots of them!
Sharon


----------



## Carmel

I'm sorry to hear that. Will you get any updates on her in the future?

Let us know how it's going with your new kitty. I hope she starts making you feel better over time.


----------



## Jordie

I doubt I will ever hear from them again. But if I do i will definitely give you guys updates. I really miss her. I do love Mitzy to. But I'm concerned she hadn't confer out from under under the bed to even eat. I put the food under the


----------



## Jordie

I'm concerned that she ain't coming out to eat. Not even at night. So I put her food under the bed. I am at a friends house. Mitzy came with her name i am thinking of changing her name to match rascals. Any idea? Or should i just leave, it?


----------



## Jordie

As you know I got a new kitty. She's 4.5 yrs old. She also came thRough a middle man. But this time, it's a m middleman, that I know. And trust. His friend got evicted. And Mitzy was my friends 6th cat. So he talked to his friend and told him that he had a good home fir the cat to go to. I really like her. Can't say I love her quite yet. But I will get there. Am I being fair too her? Ok I do love her. Just, not like Jordie. Jordie wad something special


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi Erin!
Thought I would upload the picture you sent me of Mitzy!! She's a very pretty kitty!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Erin, has Mitzy eaten any of the food you put under the bed where she's hiding?
Has she come out to use the litter box?
Let us know your concerns so we can try and help you find the answers you need!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67

Erin, she is just bautiful! Lucky kitty to be with you.


----------



## Jordie

I don't know if she's eaten yet. I missed the last bus last night it was a rough night.


----------



## gizmothecat

Awwwwww Mitzy is soooooo cute!!!! Give her time. She is scared, not in her home, has all new smells, new mommy. She looks like a tortie? She might also be a very sensitive cat. Give her time . Don't force hugs or cuddles. Get some really good treats....maybe chicken. Talk to her softly.give some slow eye blinks, meow and purr to her, tell her she's ok. Your gonna be ok too


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Erin, 
How is Mitzy doing? Has she nibbled any food yet?
You could try playing with a toy or maybe a shoe or boot lace...
Try some catnip even...
Let us know!
Hugs!
Sharon


----------



## Jordie

She has eaten and drank. I went under the bed to spend time with her. I know I shouldn't have. But she asked for Pets from me started rubbing against me and purring. I think we are going to get along great


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Yea!! Erin! Way to go!! I knew you'd win her over!! I'm glad she's eaten and drank some water.
Just continue being gentle with her and she'll be out from under the bed in 
no time!!
Happy Hugs for you!
Sharon


----------



## Jordie

Thank you. I want a bond with her like I had with Jordie. Not sure if that's possible. But I would like to give this kitty s chance. Also some day I'd like to bring her too my friends house with me. Is that a good idea?


----------



## Jordie

As, for her being a tortie she has some white on, her paws. And under chin. People tell, me she's classified as a calico, is that true?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi Erin!
I think her coloration is more Tortie, like my cat Skittles! 

Let Mitzy get really comfortable around you and your place and your other pets first, before taking her with you to your friends place...she needs the time to adjust, so she's not stressed out!
Has Mitzy been around a dog before??
Sharon


----------



## Jordie

Cool! Yeah i think I will let her get used to my place first.. YoUr cat is


----------



## gizmothecat

I would hold off too on any visits too . Let her and you get to know each other better and a chance for her to relax a lil bit . Maybe if you have a wand toy...that works wonders on mine...that how I got gizmo to accept marshall . 

Mitzy is soooo cute!!! She does look more tortie to me. Please post more pictures of her when you get a chance


----------



## Jordie

Sharon your cat is gorgeous. I'm not sure if she's been around dogs before or not. I'm third mommy. I feel so bad fr her


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Erin,
They say "Third times, the Charm"!
I think Mitzy is a very lucky girl to have you!!
And I think it won't be long before you realize how lucky you are to have her!! 
Sharon


----------



## Jordie

Guess what? Mitzy let me take her from under the bed. I put her on my bed. Fed her treats, out of my hand. She was so sweet. I tried to climb on the with her. But she ran away. I really am getting attached to her


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Erin, that's wonderful!!
I also got your e-mail with picture of Mitzy
so here it is!!
Hugs!
Sharon


----------



## dt8thd

Mitzy's such a pretty kitty! I love torties.  I'm so glad to hear that you two are beginning to form a bond.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## Jordie

Thank you all. I really do love her she's a special cat


----------



## gizmothecat

Awwww love hearing that! Looking forward to hearing all your cat tales with her

Please post some more pics of her when you get a second...she looks sooo cute


----------



## Jordie

I am very concerned about Mitzy who's name is, now Minnie. She hasn't used the cat box yet. I bought her a covered cat box last night, because the old owner said she might need one because she's used to that. I have moved get to the bathroom with a, blanket food water and her cat box. A, friend t told to put used cat litter in the cat box. I haven't. Should I? She's really scaring me. I'm in the bathroom alot with her and she's really sweet. But ifs she unhappy with me?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi Erin! First, have you checked thourghly your bedroom for any wet spots or any poo? 
If she hasn't eaten a lot, she might not need to go poo yet... 
she should definitely be peeing tho...
How much has she eaten since you've had her?
How much has she been drinking?
Let us know as much as possible, 
so we can better help you figure this out!
Sharon


----------



## Jordie

She has eaten some. Not much. Drank very little. I'm about ready to force water. By syringe. Is that a good idea or should i wait it out?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Erin, do you have any tuna packed in 
water? If you do, open it and add the tuna water to her water dish, the smell might get her more interested in drinking more of it...
How is Minnie acting otherwise?
Sharon


----------



## Jordie

She ate and drank last night. She peed on my pants that I left to close to the cat box. She's finally coming out of hiding. She's sweet.not as sweet as Jordie yet, but sweet none the less


----------



## gizmothecat

Give her a chance...she hasn't shown you the real her, if you think she's sweet now...just wait until she has had time to relax....  she's still trying to figure it all out. I would bring her to the litterbox and set her down in it...take her paw and scratch the litter and say good girl


----------



## Jordie

Got, home from therapy and she used cat box


----------



## 10cats2dogs

YAY ERIN! That's good news!!
Everything is still new to her...so it will take a while for her to come out of her shell....it sounds like you're on the right track tho! 
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67

Jordie said:


> Got, home from therapy and she used cat box


That is wonderful! She is probably starting to feel more at home.


----------



## Jordie

Thanks i was in the bathroom with her a few min ago rascal followed me there. And they, touched noses. Sorry no pic


----------



## gizmothecat

Awwww soooo sweet!!!


----------



## Jordie

Guess what? She, is starting to venture out of the bathroom. She came into the living room last night. She and rascal touched noses, and, rascal licked her


----------



## Jordie

Guess what? She, is starting to venture out of the bathroom. She came into the living room last night. She and rascal touched noses, and, rascal licked her


----------



## Jordie

Minnie has retreated to the bathroom again. She went behind my water heater. I was scared that she would get hurt back there. So i, pulled her out of there. Gently, of course but told, her not to go behind there. Because, it scared, me. Any advice hOw to get her to like me again?
By the way the way I told her not to was in words. Quiet ones. I know she didn't really understand but...... Hopefully she gets the idea.


----------



## Catmamma

She is beginning to explore. Use treats to lure her where you want her to be. Do you have one of those laser mice? One of my cats really ventured out for it. (the other thought it was dumb and just looked at it.) On the other hand, she loved "Da Bird." Just a little more patience and I bet Minnie will be the queen of the house.


----------



## Jordie

She came out last night and sat in my lap


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Presenting Minnie and Rascal!!  
They are very cute together!!
Great Job Erin!!


----------



## Jetlaya67

AWW, they are so cute! Is Rascal still a puppy or is he full grown?


----------



## NebraskaCat

That's great that she's doing well and starting to feel at home.
Is that a photo of Bubby on the table?
I have pictures of my animals in my home too.


----------



## Jordie

Thanks Sharon! Rascal is 8 months, old. Yup that's, Bubby in the, pic. In the background


----------



## Jordie

Update on, Minnie aka Mitzy. She is doing really good. She had started coming into the bedroom, and cuddling with me on my bed


----------



## Jordie

Last night Minnie woke me up at 1:30. Am for pets. What did I do? I petted her lol


----------



## Jetlaya67

Jordie said:


> Last night Minnie woke me up at 1:30. Am for pets. What did I do? I petted her lol


Nyska did the same thing last night at about 4:00 am! Of course I petted her and then she wanted to play on the bed so that is when she earned herself a ticket out of the bedroom.


----------



## Jordie

Lol i don't trust her around the birds, yet thigh she seems to ignore them


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Erin, so glad to hear its going so well!!
GREAT JOB! 
Hugs!!
Sharon


----------



## Jordie

Thanks:0)


----------



## Jordie

Ugh, does, anyone, have a cat run from you because you're yawning? Minnie, runs like I'm hissing at her. She even gives me a reproachful look like i committed, the kitty law lol.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Jordie said:


> Ugh, does, anyone, have a cat run from you because you're yawning? Minnie, runs like I'm hissing at her. She even gives me a reproachful look like i committed, the kitty law lol.


That is pretty funny!never had one of mine do that.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Minnie and Rascal!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

7cats2dogs said:


> Minnie and Rascal!!


Rats! Missed edit time!
OK! One more time!
(Hi Erin!  )


----------



## MowMow

Jordie said:


> Ugh, does, anyone, have a cat run from you because you're yawning? Minnie, runs like I'm hissing at her. She even gives me a reproachful look like i committed, the kitty law lol.


No, but Book DOES freak out if I sneeze. Runs like someone is trying to kill him.


----------



## Jakiepoo

They look like such great friends already, that's fantastic!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hey Erin!! How are things going?!
Good I hope!


----------

